# Which 1911 gun to get?



## patcrotty (Nov 30, 2006)

Greetings, I’m trying to choose between an S&W Model 1911 DK (Doug Koeing) SKU: 108287 and a Springfield Armory 1911 A1 Loaded Black Stainless Target SKU: PX9152LP. I want to attempt to learn Bullseye shooting with one of these guns. I would appreciate any advice or comments on these two guns. Sincerely, Pat Crotty


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm a rather large fan of the SW1911 pistols. The Doug Koenig SW1911 .45 would definitely get my vote 

James:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Extremist but I would check with Benz as he shoots Bullseye and is in tune with what to get. Good luck.


----------

